# No stirrup November



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

So who is doing no stirrup November? I really want to do it as I know it will benefit my riding. Actually my saddle was getting repaired for 3 weeks so I rode around bareback on my seasoned horse (just lunged the green one lol) and when I got my saddle back I could suddenly sit out my green horses temper tantrums no problem! Anyways I will need some motavation to get through a whole month so I want to know who else is doing it and others past experiences doing it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Never heard of this but it sounds intriguing! Is it bareback specific or even with a saddle as long as you dangle your legs?


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

SummerShy said:


> Never heard of this but it sounds intriguing! Is it bareback specific or even with a saddle as long as you dangle your legs?


Yeah what she said


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

You can do it however you want! Now that my saddle is fixed I will be using my saddle and just taking the stirrups off 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

La, la, la, la, la, la... Didn't hear you!

Just kidding I'm going to try it this year, posting, 2-point, the whole shebang. Its been a while since I did no stirrup work extensively so it should be interesting. (Just need the motivation to get started again)


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome idea. 

I'm signed up!


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

DreaMy said:


> La, la, la, la, la, la... Didn't hear you!
> 
> Just kidding I'm going to try it this year, posting, 2-point, the whole shebang. Its been a while since I did no stirrup work extensively so it should be interesting. (Just need the motivation to get started again)


Haha! I'm in the same boat as you motivation wise  I'm also still recovering from a back injury off my green ottb (sweatshirts are scary things!) so I'm a little concerned about how my back will hold up too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I did this last year, but my no stirrup November turned into no-stirrup December, January, February and March. It helped my riding improve by miles, and riding bareback kept me toasty throughout the winter! 

I'm definitely doing it again.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll commit to do it with my sane horse :lol:


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

Does just walking count lol?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

May do it! Depends on my horse as he's in the process of getting his muscling back and on the road to better feet. I currently don't have a saddle to ride him in so if I do end up riding, it'll definitely involve no stirrups :lol:


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Definitely going to participate! I've been riding stirrupless lately anyway because my knees have been too painful to use stirrups. Needless to say, my balance has improved.  Lots of bareback riding too since my mare has the comfiest back ever. Can't commit to a trail ride without stirrups if I'm riding my own horse because we've been working on not spooking, haha.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I may try this may not.. I can ride without stirrups with a saddle.. but have never ridden bareback.. so no guaranties on that one:lol:


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to try! haha I am WEAK I need a strong leg and core!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm thinking I'll do it. I used to do no stirrup December with my old trainer (her way of celebrating her birthday) but this year my horse may be in training in December. I'd still be riding, but not as much and I want my lessons/rides at that time to focus on learning what my horse is being worked on! Riding a month without stirrups before hand is probably a good way to prep myself, too :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avishay (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm in! Though I'll have to cheat a tad - I can't canter without stirrups for more than a few circles ever since I hurt my back (well, I can, but I have to commit to not walking for a day or two afterward >_<). Maybe if I didn't have such big, forward horses I could lol. So I'll ride w/t without stirrups, and do as much cantering without as I can without hurting myself. It'll be a good challenge - I ride bareback quite a bit, but I find stirrupless work in a saddle a bit of an effort these days!


----------



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Avishay said:


> I'm in! Though I'll have to cheat a tad - I can't canter without stirrups for more than a few circles ever since I hurt my back (well, I can, but I have to commit to not walking for a day or two afterward >_<). Maybe if I didn't have such big, forward horses I could lol. So I'll ride w/t without stirrups, and do as much cantering without as I can without hurting myself. It'll be a good challenge - I ride bareback quite a bit, but I find stirrupless work in a saddle a bit of an effort these days!


I will probably do the same! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I ride stirrupless quite often, so don't really see a reason to forgo them for a month. So I'll be participating for half of November I guess you could say? haha. Me and my mare had a spat the other day about whether or not she knew what transitions were, it involved bucking, rearing, crow hopping, fast trotting, unbalanced green horse style cantering, etc. etc. and that was all stirrupless. Granted, my two point really needs work, especially over jumps, and trying it without stirrups could only help, in theory anyway. It's just so hard! Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever learn to keep up with my little mare who jumps like she is jumping the moon >_<


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll give it a whirl though you guys may never hear from me ever again, haha!


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm already trying to do some no-stirrup work whenever I'm in the arena and build up my time doing it - it's painful!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm in! Last week improved my seat tons. I warm up regular and then drop them after we're ready, but it's amazing what a difference it makes. I'm going to try to get before/after video this year so I have something to hang my hat on besides pain and soreness.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I always ride bareback - it's always No stirrup month for me!!
unless I am jumping - then I use them, haha!


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I will give it a shot
M


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am seriously scared of suggesting this to my trainer, since she seems to take an evil amount of pleasure in seeing us suffer through posting and two pointing without stirrups for 15-20 minutes every lesson anyway (thats a lot if you only ride 45 minutes a week, weak muscles here xD). Hmmmmmmmm...


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, I'm in. This year, I have a smooth and fairly sane horse to ride, so I have no excuse not to.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

And so it begins...!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be posting my pics on Monday, but they won't look that good!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to be participating atleast half of November. My mare's withers are too much for me to get on her bareback and do more than walk, but I'll be doing our trails without stirrups. I'll probably only pick them up up the really steep hills and while we're on the road.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I cheated a little  we had a little bit of a come to Jesus meeting over trot poles and I picked up my stirrups for a little bit. A little discouraged because I could only go like 20-30 strides posting before my posting went to mush, so I would do as many strides then walk for about 5 strides and repeat. It can only get better from here though...


----------



## CuttingHorse (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll be starting my no stirrup November this Tuesday, assuming the weather's good. My goals at the moment is to lope bareback and post without stirrups, if the western saddle will let me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Luce73 said:


> I am seriously scared of suggesting this to my trainer, since she seems to take an evil amount of pleasure in seeing us suffer through posting and two pointing without stirrups for 15-20 minutes every lesson anyway (thats a lot if you only ride 45 minutes a week, weak muscles here xD). Hmmmmmmmm...


I hear you!! I will in no way, shape, or form be telling my trainer that I'm gonna attempt no stirrup Nov LOL. 

I'm going to try. My mare is going to training for a month so hopefully I'll be a bit more successful in attempting this then. No bareback riding. Her previous owner's children were totally comfortable riding her bareback + halter - I however am not. I was actually looking forward to this month with my old mare who I frequently rode bareback! No such luck now.


----------



## cheyennemymare (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a smooth horse, and a rough one that I work stirrupless with a lot. The smooth goes well! The rough... Ehh, lots of lower back pains, but never a fall! I can't go the whole month, as I have barrel races, but every time I 'joyride', I'll go stirrupless!


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

A few years ago I rode at a barn with a woman who barrel raced and only rode bareback. She really only did local circuits, but I remember when we went to a local gymkhana and they tried to DQ her for riding without a saddle... There weren't any rules written against it and she won the class.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

After working the last two days..


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

My coaches found out what No-Stirrup November is.

:shock:

I'm kinda scared.

(I had a judge today who apparently knew what it was too . . . ALL of the wjl classes were at least 2/3s no stirrup!)


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I can hear it now:
Coach: "So I thought we would do something fun this month."
Me: "Yeah? What?"
Coach: "No stirrups."
Me: *Groans*


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

DreaMy said:


> I can hear it now:
> Coach: "So I thought we would do something fun this month."
> Me: "Yeah? What?"
> Coach: "No stirrups."
> Me: *Groans*


Basically. She posted about it on my team's FB page, everyone's complaining already haha!

My coach will be participating as well and sharing our pain.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I did my first bit of no stirrups today. I only lasted 5 minutes or so and am glad there is no video proof of the attempt. It can only get better from here right?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't start today..... lol tomorrow? lol


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I would love to start improving myself that way.. however, I have enough excuses. 
I haven't been riding properly for a long while. 
I don't have a closed riding space. 
And I have a completely green horse. Most people would feel confident with their horses after 15 rides, but I am riding slower and doing less things. 
And there is no way I could post trot without stirrups right now, and I can't do sitting trot on him, so ye.. 

Will just dream about it.. And no matter how I want to get and walk on him bareback, he is too big for me to find a step to use to get on him without a saddle


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I started a bit at the end of October. Unfortunately, riding is very minimal right now  We don't have an arena at all, just a big grassy, unfenced area. But so far I've done some no stirrup work! I'm not brave enough for the whole ride since my girl is still pretty green, but I drop them at the end for some trot work. Haven't been brave enough for the canter since she is still a bit, uh, exuberant in her canter. But I'm still sore from my no stirrup work on Sunday! Plan to do some more tonight as long as the rain holds off!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I did day 2 today. I still only lasted about 7 minutes, but did a little better. I was able to post somewhat without having to push myself out of the saddle with my arms, was better at sitting trot and did a little cantering. I'm still walking funny and heavy on the Ben Gay, but it's already getting better. Hoping to get video over the weekend.


----------



## Sarahdakota (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm doing it!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I love riding bareback and i try to ride bareback often as I know my seat isn't the best. I plan to ride bareback as much as possible now that I have a horse who puts up with me clambering onto his back haha


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Yup - Started.


----------



## DreaMy (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm a cheater... 

OK do I get a break if my mare tried to _buck_? Probably better that I had stirrups for that
Good news is that I was more ****ed that she tried something like that than scared... and you better believe she (and therefore I) worked her (my) butt off after that. At least we can cross that "conversation" off our list.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Day 3 only lasted a few minutes for me. Still sore from day 2. I barely made it around 3 laps before I had to stop. Thankfully my horse is a saint and puts up with me flopping around up there. I do find his sighs a bit condescending though...


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

My barn had their last hunter/jumper schooling show of the weekend yesterday. In one of the equitation classes the judge had them drop stirrups and do a posting trot for 3 laps in the big arena. Made my legs hurt just to watch!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

same here. I have been riding bareback and I feel like a huge difference. I use to have a hard time riding bareback at all.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well I guess count me in.. I rode bareback for the first time today, and now have no saddle, so If I want to ride in the next few weeks it has to be bareback..lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Rode at a walk and some trot today bareback... I have some work to do but managed not to fall off (lol) or bash his back


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I've only ridden bareback a couple times, and only ever at a walk with a couple strides of trot, but in the spirit of the month(and because his new saddle won't be here till tomorrow) I figured I'd give it a go. Surprisingly, I stayed on :lol: but I definitely wasn't asking him to go nearly as fast at the trot as we usually do. Compared to the last time I rode bareback though, over the summer, my seat has magically improved apparently. Even threw in a couple of canter strides and didn't bump around too badly!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I almost forgot about No Stirrups, November. I haven't ridden at all this month, been too busy, but I will have time tomorrow to ride before work, and yes I shall do it stirrup-less ..... as last year
No Stirrups November, trot, canter - YouTube


----------



## falling (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh I love no stirrup november < As a happy trekker, I've ridden 18 km's over the last three days bareback, with lots of trotting and cantering. 

Edit: Asimina, your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I like to do at least a little bit of no stirrups work every time I ride! I feel like it helps me stretch out the muscles in my legs and deepen my seat.  However, I am not the best when it comes to posting without stirrups, so that will be my goal for the month. Maybe add in a little jumping at the end.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Two weeks into NSN, and I have seen five falls.

o.o


----------



## jcarpen5 (Oct 4, 2014)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I ride stirrupless quite often, so don't really see a reason to forgo them for a month. So I'll be participating for half of November I guess you could say? haha. Me and my mare had a spat the other day about whether or not she knew what transitions were, it involved bucking, rearing, crow hopping, fast trotting, unbalanced green horse style cantering, etc. etc. and that was all stirrupless. Granted, my two point really needs work, especially over jumps, and trying it without stirrups could only help, in theory anyway. It's just so hard! Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever learn to keep up with my little mare who jumps like she is jumping the moon >_


Lol!! That reminds me of the first time I ever tried to jump my guy! Was at a show and there was only one in pregreen hunter so had no point value. My trainer asked if I would go in so there was at least a half point on the table. My little 14.1 western pleasure horse that had just learned how to extend and do english was all for it til he saw the 36 inch jump! He ducked left, right and then almost completely stopped. I was sure that was a refusal and was going to try again at the last second he springer up in the air over the jump cleared the standard like a fricken gazelle an off I went. I hit the ground and was laughing hysterically for 5 minutes. He was sure that I had last a screw! After that warm up jump, I had a better idea of what to expect, and in the class, he did the same thing. Left, right, super collect, and jump as high as the standard. Needless to say, we didn't win, but it was great fun, and he loved it. He worked on it for a while but anything over 18 inches he goes for the moon 
I use to ride my mom's world champion appaloosa saddleseathorse bareback and get him to really extend while posting. He was 17 hh and I could jump him bareback too. He had a back like a big comfy couch. My little guy is so slab sided it's like trying to ride a greyhound dog bareback. Not a thing to hold onto! That been 18 years and 4 kids ago... not close to in shape to try that anytime soon lol


----------



## Sadie Giddys Up (Aug 20, 2014)

my trainer said i need to work on my core and leg strength. I guess what better way to do that than to join this for as long as i can!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't do no stirrup November. For two reasons. 1 I ride in 2 point with no stirrups or both a lot anyways. And 2 no stirrups are not a cure for everything. 

Often I will do half my ride with no stirrups or half my ride in 2 point
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Asimina--Wow, your horse is gorgeous!

I wish I could participate, but it's another year sitting out for me ):


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been doing it since the start of the month (I ride for an hour about three times a week) and *already* I feel a LOT stronger. I've been working on the posting trot without stirrups when I ride for fun and I've been having my lessons without them as well. I'm thinking I'll continue this no-stirrups thing through the winter (at least once a week), and I'll be super-fit for show season!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well I rode for the 2nd time today with no stirrups.. did better than the first time.. I figure by the time I get a new saddle I will be pretty good at bareback..lol


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

Okay I did it. No stirrups, not my first time. I grew up backup, but I'm guilty of not riding as much as I should. I rode the first time this month with just ropes and halter, bareback.
My stinky gelding turned to the barn and took off loping back. I ducked the tree branches and hugged his neck. 
I know, I should have pull his head to my knee, but I didn't have time before the tree branches would have got me. Barn sour turd.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I must say I still really suck at no stirrups, but I am baffled at how much even little amounts of no stirrup work helps your seat. I'm riding better than I have all year.


----------



## mysnafflebit (Oct 30, 2008)

I recently started riding again a few months ago and yesterday tried riding without stirrups for the first time. I am still very weak and could barely even trot without feeling like I was going to slide right off and it doesn't help that the horse I ride has a very bouncy trot  Since November is already almost over, I will keep practicing and hopefully next year I can join all of you for the whole month


----------



## Cat by the Sea (Jun 30, 2014)

I didn't know that it's no-stirrup November, but I've been unwittingly participating. Sometimes it's just too much bother to saddle up, so I just hop up bareback and off we go. I did my first bareback jump this month, completely by accident.  There was a sneaky rock in the meadow, and I grabbed mane expecting her to dodge around it, but instead she hopped right over and gave a little buck! It was fun. If my horse weren't such an old lady, I'd do it again on purpose and see if we could iron out the bucking. I don't want to make her sore, tho... She's 29, so a bit past jumping age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texas cowgurl (Oct 13, 2014)

I didn't make it. Used my saddle the other day


----------



## Acco (Oct 4, 2011)

I do no stirrup work all year round. I usually don't do the whole ride that way, but I try to do 5 or 10 minutes of it (at least) during most rides. I try to do one ride a week where we work on *me* where I do extra no stirrup work and a lot of 2 point, etc.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I forgot about this thread.. yeah I still am doing No stirrup bareback riding.. and every day has been going well except for one..I fell twice(not gracefully) in one day.. got some lovely black and blue marks.. glad I was wearing a helmet though


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

My trainer made us ride 35/45 minutes without stirrups today... most of it posting (or trying to.. xD). The other 10 minutes was cantering in twopoint. Yeah, she likes to torture us


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I ended up doing basically no-riding November  Surgery at the beginning of the month, then recovery from surgery for a few weeks. I think I rode twice at the end of the month, and did use stirrups, since the horses were quite hot.

Glad folks are getting the benefit of no-stirrup riding! That used to be a staple for my instructor, probably at least 10-15 minutes per ride.


----------

